# New WIP



## TLA

Long time and no posts from me. *sheepish look* Been super busy with work, kids and the animals, so haven't been posting much.

Well I thought I would post some of my current WIP and its progression to date. This is a digital "painting" of Smokes Navajo.


----------



## DonH

Facinating! It is great to see computer art in progress.


----------



## TLA

Thank you very much! I have to take shots as I go, otherwise sometimes I don't feel like it is progressing all that much.


----------



## TLA

Not much done, but a little bit farther along -


----------



## chanda95

Super nice! I don't do any digital work - I like the feel of my pencil in hand but I admire those, like you, who have such a mastery of it.


----------



## TLA

I really, really need to invest in a tablet. lol Would it surprise you to know that the picture above has only been done on my laptop with the little touch pad thingy? Interesting to say the least. I do have to say the undo option is wonderful compared to my pens or pencils!  I need to get going on another pointillism... *sigh* after this one is done. I am determined not to have 9 gazillion projects half finished all the time.

ETA - Gah loosing my brain. I meant to thank you for your comments chanda! I really appreciate getting opinions (both good and bad) on all my works.


----------



## chanda95

That's amazing. So when you are done with these - do you print them out and frame them? It is obvious a lot of work goes into it!


----------



## TLA

I haven't had one that I really wanted a print of. This one.. the way it is shaping up, I probably will have it printed.


----------



## chanda95

I think you should...I bet that would look really neat in a frame.


----------



## chanda95

LOL and I just had to add - you said the evil "pointillism" word. I have done a few of those. I have NO patience for it and I certainly admire you for having it! I saw your horse - it's lovely! Pointillism and me are not friends. I think it's beautiful though, particularly because I know how time consuming and tedious it is.


----------



## PencilMeIn

I'm glad you found your way back, TLA! It's really grown here, eh? This is a great piece! I've always wondered how the "layering" was achieved with digital art. Thank you for posting!


----------



## TLA

Oh I can take screen shots of my different layers if you want to see them. I think I have a few on this one. Mane/tail are one. Horse is another (with one over the top sometimes to try out different things, which is later merged with the horse or deleted), and a couple of different color "backgrounds" that help highlight different things in the picture.


----------



## TLA

Worked a little bit on it in between typing today. Mostly just on the tail. I have my "trees/bushes" and "sky" backgrounds hidden in the pic as the tail doesn't show to well against them yet.


----------



## chanda95

VERY nice! I can't wait to see the finished product! How long have you been working on it?


----------



## TLA

On and off since this past Saturday. So really not all that long. I work on it for 5 -10 minutes here and there.


----------



## DonH

Its coming along nicely! Thanks for sharing the WIP.


----------



## TLA




----------



## chanda95

It's coming along beautifully!!! VERY nice!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Beautiful!


----------



## DonH

Looking great!


----------

